# Leader and tippet for tarpon



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Advice on tying your own leaders for tarpon.Currently using 3ft 60# mono tied to 3ft of 50# mono tied to 3ft of 40# mono and a 40# flouracarbon tippet.Surgeons loop to flyline uniknots on leader and tippet.Ive gotten LOTS of different suggestions about leader construction as well as what knots to use.Like to hear from you guys on this subject.Thanks for your expertise.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

William, do a "Search" on this forum on the subject. You'll find countless threats on the subject, including some recent threads just before this season.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Backwater said:


> William, do a "Search" on this forum on the subject. You'll find countless threats on the subject, including some recent threads just before this season.


Ok thanks again!


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I think FKO has a video on their website or Facebook where Sandy shows you how to tie his quick-change tarpon leader. That's a good place to start. I don't use the quick-change leader anymore, but the knots, materials, and measurements in that video will get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Tailer said:


> I think FKO has a video on their website or Facebook where Sandy shows you how to tie his quick-change tarpon leader. That's a good place to start. I don't use the quick-change leader anymore, but the knots, materials, and measurements in that video will get you headed in the right direction.


Thanks for your expertise


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Here's that video. This is a pretty common leader setup down in the Keys. I've used it myself and fished with it on the rods of a bunch of Keys tarpon guides. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1366890433374117



The quick-change leader has the advantage of being quicker to change out either the fly, the tippet size, or the shock size on the water. You can keep fly/tippet/shock combos set up with different hook sizes, different fly colors, and different shock sizes and change them out easily on the water. I used them when I only carried one tarpon rod because I needed the flexibility. These days I use the stealth leader setup that Fordyce popularized in his book. It's a much simpler leader setup with fewer knots and I don't require the flexibility in the system anymore since I carry several tarpon rods.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Great info thanks again for your help


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I just tie10' of Cajun red mono in 20-30#

Works like a charm and you can get it at Walmart.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Thanks I have 1/2 dozen leaders tied graduated from 60# to 50# 40# 30#shock tippett all in mono accept the 40# its in flouracarbon.Butt section is looped to fly line and all knots are uni knots.Thanks for your input


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I just tie10' of Cajun red mono in 20-30#
> 
> Works like a charm and you can get it at Walmart.


???


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

We have to make a sticky thread on this.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> ???


I think he was joking.

How bout it @Austin or @anytide can you "sticky" this thread (linked below) in the top of the fly section? It was a pretty thorough one, unless there was a better one that I can't remember right now.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/tarpon-leader-s.44642/


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I got that stickied.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Whad dup Austin! Yer like the Austin Powers of microskiff!










Cha ching!

LOL


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I try.


----------

